# Mozart Recital from the Gardner Museum



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

En français
Mozart ...and Much More!

Our second Mozrt and Much More post is a set of three pieces performed in recital at the Gardner Museum of Boston - which we visited often this summer in our Sonata series.








To begin, Mozart's Piano Quartet G minor, K. 478, is considered the first major piece composed for piano quartet in the chamber music repertoire. Cast in Mozart's most dramatic key, the work (like its companion, the Piano Quartet in E flat, K. 493) certainly goes far beyond the conventional domestic character of similar chamber works, its dark, romantic sonorities enhanced by a true chamber music equality of part-writing that emphasizes the lower strings. The writing for piano skillfully juxtaposes passages of concerto-like virtuosity with others in which the instrument fades and blends into the texture of the strings. It is performed here by the Nash Ensemble.

The next two works are concerti, featuring the Gardner Chamber Orcestra under conductor and oboist Douglas Boyd. The first is the flute concerto K. 314 (originally composed for the oboe, as I discussed in a post on my Friday Blog last year. The soloist is flautist Paula Robeson, which I remember asa teenager from her playing in Berbstein's recording of Saint-Saëns' _Carnival of the Animals_.

The second work is the Sinfonia Concertante for violin and viola, which is a segue into my Friday podcast of Mozart double concertos. Soloists here are Corey Cerovsek and violist Kim Kashkashian.

Happy listening!

*Wolfgang Amadeus MOZART (1756-1791)​*
Piano Quartet No.1 in G Minor, K. 478
Performed by the Nash Ensemble
http://traffic.libsyn.com/gardnermuseum/mmozart_k478.mp3

Flute Concerto No. 2 in D Major, K. 314
Paula Robison, flute 
Gardner Chamber Orchestra under Douglas Boyd
http://traffic.libsyn.com/gardnermuseum/mozart_k314.mp3

Sinfonia Concertante in E-Flat Major, for violin and viola, K. 364
Corey Cerovsek, violin and Kim Kashkashian, viola 
Gardner Chamber Orchestra under Douglas Boyd
http://traffic.libsyn.com/gardnermuseum/mozart_k364.mp3

*September 14, 2012, "I Think You Will Love This Music Too" will feature a new podcast "Double Play: Mozart and Mendelssohn" at its Pod-O-Matic Channel. Read more September 14 on the ITYWLTMT Blogspot blog.*


----------

